# How do I determine spell DC?



## A2Z (Apr 18, 2002)

I've recently started DMing and I have a small problem. Is the spell DC for any given spell equal to -

_10 + spell level + ability modifier_

And if so does this make sense. The way I see it, if you've got a wizard with an Int bonus of +4, his spell DC for a first level spell will be 15 regardless of his level. I'm just wondering if you're suposed to use the caster level in there. That way a spellcasters spells are more difficult to save against the stronger they become. So it would look like this -

_10 + spell level + caster level_


----------



## RogueJK (Apr 18, 2002)

It's 10+spell level+ability mod.

See page 150 of the PHB, under "Saving Throw Difficulty Class".


----------



## IceBear (Apr 18, 2002)

No

The caster's level is indirectly in there - he can cast higher level spells and probably has the opportunity to increase his spell casting ability so he know has a higher modifier.

Think about it, if you allowed the spell's DC to increase along with the caster's level it will become next to impossible to make the saving throws.  There are already people who have spellcasters whose spell DCs are incredibly high without adding the caster level.

IceBear


----------



## Shaele (Apr 18, 2002)

*You've got it right*

The spell DC is supposed to be (10 + spell level + ability mod). Caster level doesn't factor into this. If you want higher DCs, you should be casting higher level spells: the Heighten Spell feat allows you to prepare spells at a higher level (and use the higher level DC).

The change your suggesting would be unbalancing: the rate at which DCs rise for spells has to scale properly with the rate that saving throws change. A 15th level fighter with (something like) a +5 on his Will save will be quite upset when a 12th level wizard hits him with a Hold Person, DC 29 (10+3 spell level+4 int+12 levels!). 

I think the system is balanced as it stands, with wizards becoming incredibly potent at later levels. They don't need any help <g>


----------



## novyet (Apr 18, 2002)

A2Z said:
			
		

> *I've recently started DMing and I have a small problem. Is the spell DC for any given spell equal to -
> 
> 10 + spell level + ability modifier
> 
> ...



As others have said this _10 + spell level + ability modifier_ is correct. The only thing that your caster level figures into is spell resistance checks. Which are _ 1d20 + Caster Level _

As for your system as a variant rule it would make saves at the high end nigh impossible to make for most characters, so keep that in mind.

HTH


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 18, 2002)

And in case the others haven't stressed it enough, the DC's _*do*_ work on this scale.  They can get up in the 40's and 50's and 60's.  There are other things that add to DC and there are many ways to bump the simplest--your primary ability mod.

For examples of what bumps spell DC that you can pick and choose a few from, check out the Sultans of Smack thread and look for one of the Nearly Irresistable Wizard posts.


----------

